# ''chato, chata''



## Cracker Jack

Què volen dir aquests mots? Els he trobat en els culebrons i programs comèdias com ''Plats Bruts.'' Segons el context, he deduït que signifiquen ''tío/tía.'' Pero no estic segur. No puc trobar-els en el diccionari.

També, tenen a veure amb els mots castellans que es utilitzen per descriure el nas? Moltes gràcies.


----------



## kiyama

Volen dir noi/noia, però en català s'haurien d'escriure xato/xata.
A més, també és un tipus de nas, que crec que és força petit.


----------



## Samaruc

Així és, només se m'acut afegir que sol tenir un ús afectuós o irònic i que és una paraula que ve del castellà. Per cert, més que nas petit jo diria que és nas aplanat, no?

Salut!


----------



## Cracker Jack

kiyama said:


> Volen dir noi/noia, però en català s'haurien d'escriure xato/xata.
> A més, també és un tipus de nas, que crec que és força petit.


 
Gràcies kiyama i Samaruc.  No savia que s'escrivia aixi. M'adono perquè no n'havia trobat. Havia buscat equivocadament. Pero ara recordo una regla de l'ortografia catalana dient no existeix cap ''ch + vocal'' sino ''x + vocal.''  

No obstant, encara, em queda un dubte.  Jo crec que hi ha un plat de peix que es diu xato.  Confirmeu sisplau.


----------



## Tomby

Cracker Jack said:


> No obstant, encara, em queda un dubte. Jo crec que hi ha un plat de peix que es diu xato. Confirmeu sisplau.


Si, però és *xató *(accentuat). 
El meu Diccionari diu:


> Menja composta d'escarola, ensiam, àpit, tomàquet, pebrot, bacallà, olives, tonyina i algun altre ingredient, tot amanit amb una salsa molt coenta d'allioli, sal, pebre i bitxo (Vendrell).


Cal afegir que el xató és molt apreciat a localitats com Sitges, Vilanova i la Geltrú, El Vendrell, etc., es a dir en tota aquesta franja litoral fins a la ciutat de Tarragona. Si m'ho oblidat d'algun poble, si us plau, disculpeu. Gràcies!


----------



## chics

c'est plus *mon chéri* (xato)/ *ma chérie* (chata)


----------



## puzzle

També es diu "chato de vino" en castellà quan es tracta d'un vas de vi.

I si, es mès be aplanat que petit.

;-)


----------



## betulina

puzzle said:


> I sí, és més be aviat aplanat que petit.



Hola, Puzzle! El _más bien_ castellà en català és _més aviat_. Jo també crec que és un nas aplanat! 

Per cert, aquí veig que en català també és un vas de vi.


----------

